# Venetian Blinds



## debodun (Sep 23, 2021)

My new house has venetian blinds and I am stymied. I always lived in a  house that just had pull-down window shades. The blinds have a thin rope loop on the right side and a plastic rod hanging down on the left. I tried pulling down on the rope thinking it would raise the blinds, but I couldn't budge them and I didn't want to force anything. Same with the rod which I assumed changes the angle of the slats. When I twist the rod, the blinds raise slightly on the left side, but don't change the slat angle. HELP!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2021)

Try moving the cord to the right then return it and try gently to raise the blinds again.

The rod should be able to adjust the slant of the blinds. Sounds like it's bound up. Try turning it gently the other way or go behind them and see if there's junk around it to be cleaned out.

Mini blinds are very cheap and easily replaced.


----------



## Della (Sep 23, 2021)

You know what they say about Venetian blinds?  If it wasn't for them it would be curtains for everyone.
( I had to say it.)

Seriously Debodun you'll probably like these things. You never have to take them down and wash and iron them.

 Your blinds aren't going up right because (a) the string is broken on one side or (b) you just need to rebalance them -- take one string in each hand, stand back from the window about three feet, and pull each side in turns until you get it nice and even -- then tie the strings together at that point.  

If the string is broken on one side you'll need to get behind the blind, see how  it hooks up on the good side and try to copy it on the other. Tedious.

Or (c) do what Radish Rose just said.


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2021)

Della said:


> Your blinds aren't going up right because (a) the string is broken on one side or (b) you just need to rebalance them -- take one string in each hand, stand back from the window about three feet, and pull each side in turns until you get it nice and even -- then tie the strings together at that point.
> 
> If the string is broken on one side you'll need to get behind the blind, see how  it hooks up on the good side and try to copy it on the other. Tedious.


On ALL of them?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2021)

Della said:


> You know what they say about Venetian blinds?
> 
> 
> Della said:
> ...


Or do with Della said.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> On ALL of them?


If something is not broken no need to fix it .


----------



## Della (Sep 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> On ALL of them?


If all your blinds are doing that maybe what you need to know is to take both strings in your right hand at once and pull your arm  to the right to make the blind slide up.


----------



## Jules (Sep 23, 2021)

Deb, do a quick Google search.  There are lots of you-tube demos.


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> Deb, do a quick Google search.  There are lots of you-tube demos.


I was ab out to suggest the same thing.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 23, 2021)

She said there is a loop. If you pull on just one side, it may not work. You have to pull both strings. You tube is your friend.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> My new house has venetian blinds and I am stymied. I always lived in a  house that just had pull-down window shades. The blinds have a thin rope loop on the right side and a plastic rod hanging down on the left. I tried pulling down on the rope thinking it would raise the blinds, but I couldn't budge them and I didn't want to force anything. Same with the rod which I assumed changes the angle of the slats. When I twist the rod, the blinds raise slightly on the left side, but don't change the slat angle. HELP!


With Venetian blinds you pull on the rope to raise them, then you pull the rope to the right to stop them at the height you want, then pull the rope to the left to release and lower.. etc..if you're pulling the rope and they're not rising at all they're broken... .. the rod is , as you say for changing the positioning of the slats ...or you can just take them all down and replace them with ordinary pull down blinds if that's what you prefer..


----------



## Irwin (Sep 23, 2021)

Blinds often come with little clips that can be used to anchor the blind to the bottom, if you so desire to do that. Check to see if yours are anchored.


----------



## Remy (Sep 24, 2021)

I was just going to say, YouTube video. Good luck, I hope they are all in working order.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2021)

Okay, I've pulled on the cords in every direction and the blinds don't budge.


----------



## Jules (Sep 24, 2021)

Did the plastic rod open the slats?  You can’t raise the blinds unless the slats are open.  

On some blinds, you pull the strings out to the left slightly towards you to unlock and then center the cord and pull down.  

If you haven’t seen anything on YouTube, go into a Home Depot and browse in the blind department.  Someone will demo for you.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> Did the plastic rod open the slats?


No. Nothing moves an any of the blinds.


----------



## Jules (Sep 24, 2021)

I’m stumped.

On moving day when things have settled down, ask if anyone knows how to open them.  

The next time there, could you take photos of the cords and the rod.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> I’m stumped.
> 
> On moving day when things have settled down, ask if anyone knows how to open them.
> 
> The next time there, could you take photos of the cords and the rod.


I've been stumped since the day I met Deb in the forum.   lol


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2021)

You're stumped, I'm stymied.


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)

I brought my camera to the other house today, but I would have to disassemble the whole window dressing to get an unobstructed photo of the blinds. The online photos of interior that were included in the selling listing aren't helpful. Too bright light is coming through the windows to see well, plus the dressing have changed since those pics were taken.


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2021)

I got photos today of the cord and rod mechanisms.


----------



## Jules (Sep 29, 2021)

First you have twist the rod to make the slats be HORIZONTAL.  

Next, I don’t know because I can’t see the cord.  

Did the former owner take all the curtains?


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2021)

Jules said:


> Did the former owner take all the curtains?


No

Here is another photo showing more of the cord.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 29, 2021)

debodun said:


> I got photos today of the cord and rod mechanisms.
> 
> View attachment 186432View attachment 186433


If you look closely at the cord, you should see a "knurled" metal rod directly to the right of the string, and a smooth smaller metal rod to the left of the string.  When you want to raise/lower the slats, you must pull the string to the "Left", thus releasing it from the knurled rod.  Holding the string strongly to the left should allow the string to raise/lower the slats.  When you release the string, the knurled rod then grips the string securely, to hold the slats in position.  

The "rod" should rotate the slats up/down, or CW/CCW, to allow the slats to admit or block the outdoor light.  If you turn the rod too far, you can damage the rotation mechanism.   

If you are having this problem on ALL the blinds, it is your "technique".  If most work properly, and only 1 or 2 won't raise/lower, or rotate, the blind is probably bad, and will need to be replaced.


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2021)

I've tried gently pulling left, right in and out without any movement. I may have to contact the former owner and ask for blind lessons.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 29, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Try moving the cord to the right then return it and try gently to raise the blinds again.
> 
> The rod should be able to adjust the slant of the blinds. Sounds like it's bound up. Try turning it gently the other way or go behind them and see if there's junk around it to be cleaned out.
> 
> Mini blinds are very cheap and easily replaced.


They are very cheap and I love them.  Very easy to use and adjust. Just be gentle with them and you will love them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

debodun said:


> I've tried gently pulling left, right in and out without any movement. I may have to contact the former owner and ask for blind lessons.


This may help.  I have blinds on all my windows and they are very simple to used.


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2021)

He had to pull quite a ways left and right. Mayhaps I wasn't going side to side enough.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh! I had my right and left mixed up.


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Oh! I had my right and left mixed up.


As long as you don't get up and down reversed.


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2021)

I pulled far away to the left and the blinds don't budge. Make a faint squeaking sound when I do, though.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 11, 2021)

It's possible that the thingie at the top right is stuck in a locked position, which would keep the cords from moving the blinds. Have a look and try to wiggle it to see if that's the problem.

BTW, those probably aren't what we used to call Venetian blinds...the ones with wide slats and 1-2" fabric tapes...I have no idea what's another name for Levelors, but they are vinyl blinds with slats about an inch wide. They're very inexpensive...like just a few dollars each...and easy to install. You may be able to use the hardware that's already there and just take down the old blinds, pop in new ones.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 11, 2021)

Deb, I had the same kind of blinds. First you have  to twist the stick at the left to make the blinds open. If you look at the photo you took, the round thing to the left of the cord is what locks it. You have to pull the cord all the way to the left to release it, just like the video showed.


----------

